

TextAngels - a Twilio Powered App to help teens dealing with issues anonymously  - pla3rhat3r
http://www.textangels.org/

======
napoleond
This is so cool--thanks for building something that has the potential to
really help people. Is there some sort of vetting process in place for the
TextAngels who sign up?

~~~
StubleU
There doesn't appear to be any. I clicked to sign in with FB and after
granting the webapp permission it presented me with three different users. It
gives the city and a unique id for each one. Each has it's own threaded
conversation and reply to whichever one you want. I like the idea but not sure
about the implied safety of it for those in need or vulnerable....

